# Kribs not eating



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Why wont my Kribs eat I feed them at the same time everyday and watch for 5 minutes and they eat nothing at all i have tried all the fish food i have and they wont eat anything.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Starve them for a few days and give them more hiding places. Kribs are incredibly shy for cichlids.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i will do that even though i dont like the idea of starving them


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Bloodworms are greatly relished however you shouldn't feed them too much as this will cause them digestive upsets.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i will try my hardest to get some


----------

